# deca/npp/test e. Cycle advice



## Beefcake (Sep 1, 2014)

hello everyone.  Been out of the scene for awhile and looking for a 4th cycle.  Thinking about npp 600 and 700 test.  I hear that npp kicks in sooner than deca.  Can I use it with tests e twice a week?  Stats 40yrs old, 240, lift 4 days a week, love being on test/ deca with a dbol kick.  Normal pct and hcg during cycle.  Looking for 14 weeks npp 16 test.


----------



## shenky (Sep 1, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> hello everyone.  Been out of the scene for awhile and looking for a 4th cycle.  Thinking about npp 600 and 700 test.  I hear that npp kicks in sooner than deca.  Can I use it with tests e twice a week?  Stats 40yrs old, 240, lift 4 days a week, love being on test/ deca with a dbol kick.  Normal pct and hcg during cycle.  Looking for 14 weeks npp 16 test.



You can use it along test e, however I would pin the test at least 3 or 4 weeks before pinning NPP. 

I think I remember phenylprop to be best pinned EOD, not e3d, but I don't really **** with short esters so I might be wrong,


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)

Your doses look good to me but imo npp should be pinned eod. Also I see nothing wrong with starting npp at the some time as test e, I've done it that way more than a few times


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 1, 2014)

You can pin the NPP e3d


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks shanky, with a 4yr old and a 4mo old kids its difficult to pin eod.  Maybe I'll stick to deca.  How do my dosages look?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 1, 2014)

I personally love NPP....you cold pin M/W/F....as that's what I did on my TPP / NPP cycle.

I would up to test to 750 (3ml's per week @ 250mg's to keep it simple).


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 1, 2014)

then I might as well do test prop then right?  If I get 200mg test and npp then tnat would be 1 cc mwf for 600 npp and 2.5 cc test prop mwf right?


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 1, 2014)

I've used NPP and test Cyp together EOD, but you could use prop for sure.  The only thing I would not do is deca.  Deca takes too long to build and too long to clear if you're cycling.  If you're BnC that's different, but if you're going to PCT off, stick to NPP


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 2, 2014)

Definitely use some NPP. Those extra lubricated joints will give you some added strength to dip, choke, and slam the US citizens when they don't heed to your commands. Id say maybe some tren too? Bump up that aggression factor and really maim some people.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks are my doses correct?  I'll be using HCG as well during my cycle, not sure how much??


----------



## JOMO (Sep 3, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I personally love NPP....you cold pin M/W/F....as that's what I did on my TPP / NPP cycle.
> 
> I would up to test to 750 (3ml's per week @ 250mg's to keep it simple).



This right here!


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 5, 2014)

Should I run test prop or cyp?  What dose of HCG should I run through the cycle if any?


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 9, 2014)

You can do NPP once a week.

Hell I only do tren base and test base once a week and see great results.

Such experiences have me now reconsidering the non-supported "facts" of the differences in pinning frequency with short to nonexistent esters.

Honestly has me believing me that the additional results given from pinning more are negligible..especially since the fat loss was incredible with test base at 300mg once a week.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought that NPP had a four day ester?  So either two or three days a week for pinning is recommended.  As for test, I always ran with test E twice a week.  Not sure if I can get away with that with test cyp or prop?  I did a test/tren/dbol cycle my last time and didn't care for the tren sweats.  Loved the dbol kick though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> You can do NPP once a week.
> 
> Hell I only do tren base and test base once a week and see great results.
> 
> ...


im gonna have to disagree on the npp being able to shoot once a week...atleast mwf..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Should I run test prop or cyp?  What dose of HCG should I run through the cycle if any?



if u use hcg on cycle 250iu 2x per week


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if I even need HCG during this cycle.  I blasted when I finished my test/tren cycle and was fine.  The used serms.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> I'm not sure if I even need HCG during this cycle.  I blasted when I finished my test/tren cycle and was fine.  The used serms.



u could do that to.At the end its always your call..I like to blast some before pct myself


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 9, 2014)

I would love some NPP!!

Sounds great, like a new popular version of deca durabolan. Must be pretty damn rare.

You guys all ROCK!!


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 9, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> I would love some NPP!!
> 
> Sounds great, like a new popular version of deca durabolan. Must be pretty damn rare.
> 
> You guys all ROCK!!



Great post, bro. Hee hee hee


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> I would love some NPP!!
> 
> Sounds great, like a new popular version of deca durabolan. Must be pretty damn rare.
> 
> You guys all ROCK!!



You can't fix stupid.....


----------



## Yaya (Sep 9, 2014)

Npp once a week makes no sense to me.. unless it's like 800mg....


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Npp once a week makes no sense to me.. unless it's like 800mg....


I agree 100% idk where he got that idea from. Just sounds ignorant IMO.
That's like saying you can pin test prop once a week.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 9, 2014)

Should I go with test e and NPP and pin twice a week or go with a shorter ester test?  Also kicking off with Dbol!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Should I go with test e and NPP and pin twice a week or go with a shorter ester test?  Also kicking off with Dbol!!!



if u wanna shoot only twice a week use deca instead of npp..Atleast mwf with the phenylpropionate ester


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 10, 2014)

Maijah said:


> I agree 100% idk where he got that idea from. Just sounds ignorant IMO.
> That's like saying you can pin test prop once a week.



That's like saying you can pin test no ester once a week..

Oh wait, I have! And still do! And saw phenonomal fat loss within 2 weeks (POB as my witness).

...and for the past 6 weeks it's been 600mg test e once every 3 weeks.

Tren base (300mg once a week) was added 3-4 weeks ago as well.

*Explain that shit*-

If pinning frequency mattered as much as it's been preached, I shouldn't see any/negligible results from ESTERLESS once a week pinning...

Now on a competitive side where EVERY ounce of muscle added mattered, I would say frequency is rightly important.

Just some existential/data thought provocation for everyone.

Of course, I'm probably the only here who's actually DONE once a week esterless pinning rather than speculate/regurgitate info.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't explain it. I told him he was retarded to shoot a hormone with a 224 minute half life like this. But I have never seen him as dialed in as this. Hard as nails, shredded, dry. It was impressive.

I hate you hulk. Stop defying and destroying all we know to be true ya hayseed bastard!


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can't explain it. I told him he was retarded to shoot a hormone with a 224 minute half life like this. But I have never seen him as dialed in as this. Hard as nails, shredded, dry. It was impressive.
> 
> I hate you hulk. Stop defying and destroying all we know to be true ya hayseed bastard!



Talking about being dialed in-your fat loss has been awesome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Talking about being dialed in-your fat loss has been awesome.



I feel skinny. Down to 245 now. Thank dude. We will see how long I can keep this going. 220? Who knows.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I feel skinny. Down to 245 now. Thank dude. We will see how long I can keep this going. 220? Who knows.



It's a mind game man-imagine how skinny I feel at 173 LOL! Let the mirror do the judging


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can't explain it. I told him he was retarded to shoot a hormone with a 224 minute half life like this. But I have never seen him as dialed in as this. Hard as nails, shredded, dry. It was impressive.
> 
> I hate you hulk. Stop defying and destroying all we know to be true ya hayseed bastard!


hulk got the pro genetics thats why


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2014)

So now pros are injecting test and tren base once a week?


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> So now pros are injecting test and tren base once a week?



LOL hell no.

They still follow the conventional wisdom; every ounce matters.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> LOL hell no.
> 
> They still follow the conventional wisdom; every ounce matters.



kak de la mu daruge


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 11, 2014)

Once a week?  How long are the esters good for?  Is this to maintain or gain?  I don't believe it.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 12, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Once a week?  How long are the esters good for?  Is this to maintain or gain?  I don't believe it.



Yes, one shot of No ester hormone. You don't have to believe it (which would be silly considering I kept controlled values and well, results are results). I suggest everyone experiment.

Hormones work on a monthly timeline to cause physical changes (libido and mental aspects happen quicker through experience and study-based accounts).

My opinion on it is that it doesn't matter if you pin an esterless compound once a week or 3+ times in a week-it's still gonna take 2 weeks to see the physical changes.

The frequency will affect mental and libido status however, and if that was a concern, I would spread out pinning an esterless compound to keep a more linear result concerning mental/libido changes.

This is also where I got a lot of flak for my oral views-orals are methylated and NOT a rapid, ester-less injectable..thus my opinion that all "pre workout" mental changes coming from ingesting an oral hormone are placebo. I've never once had ANY "increased aggression, motivation, energy" etc from an oral hormone after ingestion.

I have had those feelings from medication that is known for effects upon ingestion, like increased energy 30min after pain medication ingestion.

It's all my opinions and results; I stay honest and throw it out there. Lot of flak for that though, LOL!



Brother Bundy said:


> kak de la mu daruge



доброе утро ! я хорошо, и вы??


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 15, 2014)

So what are some "esterless hormones"?  Just curious.  That would create a whole new arena.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 15, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> So what are some "esterless hormones"?  Just curious.  That would create a whole new arena.



Test no ester is probably the most common. Then tren no ester also. Not really sure if there are others that are injectable.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 15, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> So what are some "esterless hormones"?  Just curious.  That would create a whole new arena.



Test suspension or TNE depending if it's water or oil...Great pre work out...


----------



## Seahunterr (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks like a good cycle, I like the idea of npp over the deca.


----------

